# Rant Thread(?) Recent DOA Thailand Betta & Review of Transshipers



## jzw (Jun 13, 2015)

Ok, I'll start off this thread with my experience with the transshipper I used the first time compared to the one I just used.

Linda Olson -

Pros: Picks up the phone every time, very informative, packaged decently, fish arrived safely, fair pricing, good advice

Cons: In my opinion, I felt like there was a miscommunication between her and the breeder about the shipment. My fish's shipment came 2 days prior to when she said she got the shipment. Even the breeder TOLD me that the shipment WAS indeed 2 days prior to that day. So since she ships only on Tuesdays, technically if I am right, she sent my betta out 4 days AFTER she got my fish. When she shipped my betta out, she didn't give me the tracking until the next day. I called her twice that day and each time she told me she would email me the tracking number. I finally got the tracking number after hassling her for the third time. However, my fish did arrive safely and I can't rate her that poorly.

Julie Tran -

Pros: Many people recommend her, good reviews as a transhipper, packaged decently to my knowledge

Cons: Literally 0 communication regarding her customers. I know she has a reputation of not answering her emails, however, it got to the point where even the breeder didn't understand why she wasn't contacting us. He sent out a chain email 2 days after the shipment arrival telling her to email us about shipping information. Everytime I called her, went straight to voicemail. Everytime I emailed her, not one email returned. She has over 7 phone numbers listed as her contact, but none of them worked. I finally found her facebook through a transhipper and found out her REAL phone number. She ignored 4 calls and every text message sent. She eventually sent an email telling me her price which is A LOT MORE EXPENSIVE than Linda's. I paid, got the tracking number (which wasn't from her it was from UPS) and got ANOTHER one of my emails ignored regarding my fish's health. Fish arrived DOA, I'm not quite sure if the fish died before it got to Julie or if it died the day of shipment to me. In this whole process, I haven't spoke to her once, not through email, phone, or EVEN text. Will probably NEVER use her again.

How I feel -
This thread isn't meant to bash these transshipers by any means. I am simply ranting and informing my experience of using these two transshipers. I don't really ask for much as a customer of theirs, All I want is an update that my fish is alive and a tracking number. I understand they have many fish in the shipments, however, if I am paying and entrusting them with my money, the least I deserve is THE MINIMAL necessities (Is my fish even alive? When do you plan on shipping? Tracking number?). I understand the phrase "you can't make everyone happy", however, these two incidents infuriated me because of how much MONEY AND TIME I WASTED. Transshipping is NOT CHEAP BY ALL MEANS ontop of all the fee's to get a Thailand betta to the USA.

What is happening now -
My breeder refuses to refund me and is choosing a betta of similiar quality. I even asked him 3 times if it is possible I can choose from the bettas he has, but I don't think I even have a choice. I will have to wait for another shipment date which will take over a week again. I will have to repay for reshipment AGAIN. I literally will have spent 150+ on a dead betta and the replacement. Not to mention how much I just spent on a new tank, heater, filter, etc. 

Advice from anyone? 
At this point, I wanted to just get my refund through paypal. I do not know if it is the breeders, transshipper, or UPS's fault. I know it is a selfish act, but you have to realize how much time, money, and I might not even have my OWN CHOICE OF A BETTA. The petstores and aquarium places in my local area literally trash their bettas. Most of them are sick or are on the verge of dying. You can literally see the diseases they have contracted and how polluted the water is. If I decided I didn't want the replacement, I'd end up saving money even though I lost the original money I spent on it because I'd have to repay for shipping fees. I feel helpless, I have a new tank that I just bought and need to use. I am asking for opinions on what YOU would do. 

My advice -
If there are any local betta breeders that take care of their fish, BUY FROM THEM. I am not saying all breeders and transshippers are like this, however, it would save you time, money, and stress (the fish too). I don't want to publicly write about my expenses, but trust me when I say you will save over a hundred dollars if not more. 

I might edit this in the future because I forgot to mention things. This whole post might sound extremely negative, but it really isn't. I am simply stating the truth of what happened. If you are debating about getting a Thailand betta, do your research before hand. If you know of any local breeders within the East Coast, please post below.

- Justin


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

What I would recommend next time, is try going through www.mnbettashop.com, great quality Thailand bettas shipped from USA, much cheaper than Aquabid and the fish are taken amazing care of and the owner of the shop is a transhipper through Aquabid. He packages the fish great. The fish are in great shape, and he takes amazing care of them. 

I'm so sorry you're having so many issues.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Geeze, that really sucks! I'd recommend buying from US sellers! Here is one ting I don't understand, why isn't the shipping cost refunded? I would think with experiences like this the breeder/transshipper would repay EVERYTHING. Then making you repay shipping. (Mind you, I have never dealt with these kinds of things so I'm sure there's something I'm not catching.)


----------



## jzw (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks BettaStarters for that link, I will def. look into that store. It looks legit!

DangerousAngel that is the exact question I have unanswered. Apparently it isn't their fault if the fish arrive DOA even though they have partial responsibility of the livelihood. May I mention that shipping is over $40 each time?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, you're right it could be partially their fault in some cases.
Goodness!! It's really that much?? Ouch!


----------



## jzw (Jun 13, 2015)

Well even if it isn't their fault. It's still a faulty product. Most of them do not do refunds and they ONLY do replacement fishes. I'd hope they would at least cover the shipping costs for the replacement fish but they do not.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you have to think of it from a business perspective. It sucks that your fish arrived DOA. However, remember that to the breeders it is a business, it isn't just a past time. For pretty much all of the Thailand ones, its how they make their money. The breeders would loose money if they fully refunded all the costs. I think it is totally fair for them to say that they will replace the fish but you have to pay for shipping again. After all, the breeder did pay have something shipped to you. Yes, the fish ended up dying in the shipping process but the breeder still packed the box, and shipped it. 

I do think it is unfair that you do not get to choose your new fish. The breeder should at least give you an option. 

Buying from Aquabid isn't cheap and I don't think it is for everyone. You have to be prepared for the crazy shipping costs and also that possibility that the fish will end up dying in the process. 

My advice from anyone who wants to buy from Aquabid is to ask members on here which breeders and transhippers they recommend and had good experience with. You also need to read every breeders DOA policy thoroughly before purchasing. When you purchase you are basically agreeing to their DOA policy. If you don't agree with it then don't buy from that breeder.


----------



## jzw (Jun 13, 2015)

Vivian, I fully understand where you are coming from. The breeders policy actually does say I am eligible for a refund minus the shipping. However, he won't give me a refund and only insists on giving me a replacement fish. I realized at this point I don't even want to bother with paypal to dispute this because it could take a month or two. At the end, he decided to let me choose which betta I wanted. But out of the ones he gave me, all of them are of lesser value than the original one purchased. I am basically forced to pay for a betta I didn't want which is why I am frustrated. This was more of a thread about my experience with the transhippers than with the DOA occurence.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

This is why I have a guy who makes regular trips to the Carolinas (to a breeder he knows there that imports regularly), and should I want another Betta he brings it to me himself....


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

jzw said:


> Vivian, I fully understand where you are coming from. The breeders policy actually does say I am eligible for a refund minus the shipping. However, he won't give me a refund and only insists on giving me a replacement fish. I realized at this point I don't even want to bother with paypal to dispute this because it could take a month or two. At the end, he decided to let me choose which betta I wanted. But out of the ones he gave me, all of them are of lesser value than the original one purchased. I am basically forced to pay for a betta I didn't want which is why I am frustrated. This was more of a thread about my experience with the transhippers than with the DOA occurence.


in this case, the breeder is not following their DOA policy and you have full rights to demand a refund. Call him out on it. Tell him what his policy on Aquabid says. He can't suddenly change his DOA policy on you after you ordered. You said you also used Paypal? I would file a complaint with them too. You can most likely get your money back.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i would also recommend to file with paypal, they're much easier to work with. make sure you do it before the 45 day deadline.


----------



## jzw (Jun 13, 2015)

Seaknight, does that breeder ship?

Vivian and ao, I am choosing not to pursue it. I understand I probably can get my money back. But this is mostly about time now. I have waited so long and pursuing that will only prolong me getting a betta. I will post an update when my new betta arrives.


----------



## jzw (Jun 13, 2015)

Worked things out with the breeder. He is allowing me to choose the betta and I am also allowed to choose when it is shipped out (More selection of bettas as time goes on.) I plan on giving the replacement betta to my girlfriend. I chose another betta and will be using the transhipper Koo Yang. So far so good, will update when fish gets here.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

jzw said:


> Worked things out with the breeder. He is allowing me to choose the betta and I am also allowed to choose when it is shipped out (More selection of bettas as time goes on.) I plan on giving the replacement betta to my girlfriend. I chose another betta and will be using the transhipper Koo Yang. So far so good, will update when fish gets here.


I am happy for you. It does still suck though. You don't think the transhipper does this to get a free fish and then sells it for more do you? It just seems strange to me is all.


----------



## shengnes (Sep 30, 2013)

jzw said:


> Thanks BettaStarters for that link, I will def. look into that store. It looks legit!


I go to this shop all the time. I have gotten many Bettas there. However, I can't say anything about their shipping since I only live about 20 minutes away. I'm sure they do an excellent job with it. They are a great!


----------



## jzw (Jun 13, 2015)

Tree, The betta was shipped to me dead. The box was damaged so not sure if it was the shipping companies fault or if it were the transhippers. She won't reply to emails,calls, or texts so I most likely will never get a response from Julie Tran.

Shengnes, once again, thank you! will look into it once I need another betta


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

jzw said:


> Tree, The betta was shipped to me dead. The box was damaged so not sure if it was the shipping companies fault or if it were the transhippers. She won't reply to emails,calls, or texts so I most likely will never get a response from Julie Tran.
> 
> Shengnes, once again, thank you! will look into it once I need another betta


Oooh I missed that part then. I thought she still had the betta in her care.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

ao said:


> i would also recommend to file with paypal, they're much easier to work with. make sure you do it before the 45 day deadline.



The 45 day deadline has actually been upped to 180 days  This happened back in November.


----------

